# My first pen for a long time



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Seeing Mike back into pen turning gave me the push I needed to get back into it myself, so here, for the benefit of those with even less experience than me, is a photo-shoot. The wood is Purple Heart, I'm still learning how to use the macro on my new camera, as you can see from some of the close-ups.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely superb job here Harry and a wonderful post, thank you lots mate!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Nice job on the pen AND the photo shoot. That purple heart makes for nice wood and is easy to turn as well. How are you liking that Shellawax for a finish? My experience is that it does not hold out long due to the constant handling of pens and the skin oil and body warmth wears thru it easily. I had to switch over to lacquers and CA glue for a longer lasting pen finish.

Good to see you get back on the lathe as you are very good at it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pen Harry. Great photo shoot. Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Harry. You done gooood!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice looking pen Harry.*

Good on ya mate. As we say in Aussie speak. Now, move the pen blanks in the first pic, so I can get the recipe for the salad dressing.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice photo shoot and pen. Wel done Harry.

Ray H


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks a heap guys. Bob, regarding the finish, I've no idea how durable it is, most of my pens are given away and I haven't thought about doing a follow up, perhaps I should.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Harry.

You seem to get more versatile with each passing year....

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

NIce job on the pen 

It looks like you need to blow out the dust out of your billfold and pull out about 8.oo bucks a send off for a pen press,,,like the one below ,it will do both jobs press pens and crack some nuts for Xmax...  or when your in the shop you can have fresh nut right at the lathe bench.. 

Kind of a dual tool so to speak 

http://www.routerforums.com/55306-post25.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5802-sometimes-you-feel-like-nut.html

=====


harrysin said:


> Seeing Mike back into pen turning gave me the push I needed to get back into it myself, so here, for the benefit of those with even less experience than me, is a photo-shoot. The wood is Purple Heart, I'm still learning how to use the macro on my new camera, as you can see from some of the close-ups.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That seems to be a great idea Bj, but does it really open far enough for pressing in the mechanism, about 4 1/2" ?

Are you suggesting that my bench and vise are looking old, worn and shabby?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I knew you would say that and I was ready for you on that one,,, a dovetail slot board would take care of that with a cribbage pins and holes to lock it into place in the dado slot 

" vise are looking old " well yes and no but I see the holes that the pens are putting in it, it will not be long b/4 you will need to reface the vice plate..

Do you see the holes in the nut cracker, just cut it in half and screw it down to the two parts...



========



harrysin said:


> That seems to be a great idea Bj, but does it really open far enough for pressing in the mechanism, about 4 1/2" ?
> 
> Are you suggesting that my bench and vise are looking old, worn and shabby?


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice .
Great visual steps. More than a 1,000 words could ever do.
Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

> Are you suggesting that my bench and vise are looking old, worn and shabby?


Harry, I think Bj was referring to you, not the bench and vice.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Doc
It says you are the "Official Greeter".
Is part of your duties to "stir the pot" every now & then?
Harry may want you to use the nut cracker, well for other nuts.  LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, it's all good clean fun, in the less than two years that I've been a member, I've made a lot of real friends, including of course Bj and the Doc. when I became sick with Shingles, I received lots of posts wishing me a speedy recovery, also private messages and even real get well cards by snail mail. However, I didn't hear a single word from some who were supposed to be my friends, living less than an hours drive from here.
Whilst the Shingles has improved, I still have painful days even after what must be at least nine months.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry nice pen. You still a pain on are you know.  But you are a great one to pick on and you help me through my days.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Well the day you made the pen was a good one. Glad you showed the photos with it.
Every day is a good day, however some are better than others.
Like the old saying "life's great cause the alternative sucks"
Wish you many more painfree days & glad you're improving.
Thanks again for the demo on the pen making.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great pen Harry, and good photo shot. Keep it up.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

chippypah said:


> Great pen Harry, and good photo shot. Keep it up.
> Cheers
> Pete


Thanks Pete, I'm certainly trying, just ask Marlene!


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Harry, 

That is a great lookin' pen. I have tried a dozen times to turn purple heart and it is so brittle that I can't turn a whole pen. I think that I have made one whole pen out of the dozen that I have tried, and it was certainly not the same mandrel at the same time.

Oh, good camera work too. Sometimes my digital camera will put the focus point in the wrong area - especially when you have something like the vice in the foreground. I often just isolate the item so that it is in the foreground.

Phil

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

philland said:


> Harry,
> 
> That is a great lookin' pen. I have tried a dozen times to turn purple heart and it is so brittle that I can't turn a whole pen. I think that I have made one whole pen out of the dozen that I have tried, and it was certainly not the same mandrel at the same time.
> 
> ...


Phil., the reason that the pen turned out fine was probably because I didn't know that it was a problem to turn! Since the poor "quality" macro shots, I've been given advice on how to solve that problem, time will tell.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Phil., the reason that the pen turned out fine was probably because I didn't know that it was a problem to turn! Since the poor "quality" macro shots, I've been given advice on how to solve that problem, time will tell.


What kind of camera did you get? 

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Canon A2000IS, classed as entry level but met all my criteria, AA cells, 3" screen, macro, 10mega pixels, 6xoptical zoom and 4xdigital zoom and cost only $A260.00.


----------

